# Need some pumpkin costume help



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

I am wearing a pumpkin mask and costume for this year. For the costume i am wearing overalls, flannel shirt, burlap with ivy leaves. It is hard to find pumpkin gloves or too expensive. Does anyone know what i could wear instead or any other ideas. Keep in mind that i am carrying a chain saw and wearing along sleeve shirt.







Heres the mask


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Put some fake vines on dark brown gloves in the shape of fingers? A quick search did not turn up any fake pumpkin leaves to hide the palm, but there may be something similar available.

Edit: Sunflower leaves look similar to the leaves on the neck of the mask.
http://www.afloral.com/Silk-Flowers...owers/Sunflowers/24-Sunflower-Spray-in-Yellow


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

I can see what your saying. Yeah thats a good idea. Put the leaves on some gloves. Im gonna try that


----------

